# Husband in denial



## Lookingforclosure (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, I posted awhile ago in the section considering divorce or separation, well I ended up going ahead with the separation as painful as it is. For financial reasons we still sharing the same house and due to this economy I don't see any hope any of us will move out, anyways my issue is that husband acts like if we still married, like if nothing really changed but at the same time he mentioned dating other people while we still married, I could never break my vows and date someone else while we still married, it's clear that he doesn't feel the same way and it hurts. Has this happened to anyone????? how to handle it????? Thank you in advance!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Are you legally separated?

If you are not divorced you are still married. Clearly your situation is causing a lot of mixed messages and is very confusing to both of you.

On the one hand you are upset because he acts like you are still married. But then on the other hand you get upset when he acts like you are not married.

Do you have a job? If not get one ASAP.

Do you own your home?

Is there someone you could move in with? A family member? A friend? Or how about a small apartment, even it's an efficiency?


----------



## Dellia (Jan 6, 2012)

As long as you're under the same roof, there will be a sense of nothing really changing.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ Exactly.

It sounds like you are the one who wanted out of the marraige. Is that right?


----------



## hawaiigirl36 (Jan 11, 2012)

Agree with Dellia. It's not going to change until the ink is dry and either one of you are out of the house. find someone to move in with.


----------

